# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  [Lib]ImoLib_RaidBuffs

## ImogenOC

Intuitive checking tidbits for respective buffs, classes, and pets.

Utilizes MIT License, please include the following trackback at the top of your profile to the GitHub. Include used snippets (e.g. Druid/Mark of the Wild.lua)




```
-[[ 
  This profile uses ImoLib_RaidBuffs, constructed with love by ImogenOC. Shared and Used under the MIT Licensing. 
  Available on GitHub and OwnedCore:
   http://goo.gl/EHNwzA (Github)
   http://goo.gl/fCHZwO (OwnedCore)
  Snippets Used:
   class/Snippet.lua
   class/Snippet2.lua
]]--
```

_Death Knight_
Horn of Winter
Power of the Grave
Unholy Aura

_Druid_
Leader of the Pack
Mark of the Wild
Moonkin Aura

_Hunter_
Hunter Pet Racials - Crit
Hunter Pet Racials - Haste
Hunter Pet Racials - Mastery
Hunter Pet Racials - Multistrike
Hunter Pet Racials - Stamina
Hunter Pet Racials - Stats
Hunter Pet Racials - Versatility
Trueshot Aura

_Mage_
Arcane & Dalaran Brilliance

_Monk_
Legacy of the White Tiger / Emperor
Windflurry

_Paladin_
Blessing of Kings
Blessing of Might
Sanctity Aura

_Priest_
Mind Quickening
Power Word: Fortitude

_Rogue_
Swiftblade's Cunning

_Shaman_
Grace of Air

_Warlock_
Blood Pact
Dark Intent

_Warrior_
Battle Shout
Commanding Shout
Inspiring Presence

*Misc*
Waterwalking
*Github*

Changelog


```
11/15/2014 1:06 AM - Initial Release (Logo, Snippets, and License/Readme)
```

----------


## backburn

Awesome compilation. I don't want to lessen your achievement, but raid buffs can be queried by using the GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo() function built into wow.
These have already been added as conditions to pe:



```
player.buffs.stats  (GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo(1))
player.buffs.stamina  (GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo(2))
player.buffs.attackpower  (GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo(3))
player.buffs.haste  (GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo(4))
player.buffs.spellpower  (GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo(5))
player.buffs.crit  (GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo(6))
player.buffs.mastery  (GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo(7))
player.buffs.multistrike  (GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo(8))
player.buffs.versatility  (GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo(9))
```

e.g. "player.buffs.haste" returns true when the player has any raid/party haste buff.

----------


## ImogenOC

> Awesome compilation. I don't want to lessen your achievement, but raid buffs can be queried by using the GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo() function built into wow.
> These have already been added as conditions to pe:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> player.buffs.stats  (GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo(1))
> player.buffs.stamina  (GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo(2))
> player.buffs.attackpower  (GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo(3))
> ...


Yeah, we've been using those, but people seem to be encountering issues with it so I just did this to ease it.
It's in the core, we check raidtray, but for whatever reason You still get redundant casting.
Hence the 3 hours I spent making this lib.

----------


## backburn

3% buffs don't "count" in the raidbufftray

----------


## ImogenOC

> 3% buffs don't "count" in the raidbufftray


And that's why it's in misc.

----------


## gainz

nice compilation, will be using it in my mage rotation  :Big Grin:

----------

